#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  РЖЯ

## Цхултрим Тращи

Нет ли у кого-нибудь на форуме знакомых глухих, владеющих жестовым языком, из традиционных буддийских регионов, которые могли бы показать молитву прибежища и зарождения бодхичитты на жестовом языке?

----------

